# I am getting an invert I once disliked!



## drotski (May 21, 2016)

So a couple weeks ago, I made an in-person trade. I received 2 tarantulas for a handful of my older mantids. I was able to view their collection, tarantulas, other spiders, scorpions, vinegaroons, roaches, and hundreds of preserved butterflies, stick insects, spiders, beetles, etc. (he owns a butterfly/insect museum).

I was however awestruck by a creature I never appreciated before (I actually disliked them for the most part). Millipedes! I got to see Giant African Millipedes, and the largest in the US, ratus, desert millipedes. 

He let me hold an A.gigas, an African Giant Millipede. A thousand (not literally, depending on specimen)  tiny legs gently grasped my arm. Totally harmless, and very interesting. Huge animal. I am now loving millipedes...especially the A.gigas. 

I am very happy to say, I should be receiving two A. gigas next week! I can't wait!!!


----------



## BringontheBugs (May 21, 2016)

Very cool, lucky you were able to get you're hands on some, these are very rare in the U.S!


----------



## CosbyArt (May 21, 2016)

Indeed congrats on getting some specimens, I know many keepers would give about anything to be able to have some again. They are no longer in the pet trade due to the mites that have a symbiotic relationship with the them. I won't bother asking how you got them, but best of luck.


----------



## drotski (May 21, 2016)

CosbyArt said:


> Indeed congrats on getting some specimens, I know many keepers would give about anything to be able to have some again. They are no longer in the pet trade due to the mites that have a symbiotic relationship with the them. I won't bother asking how you got them, but best of luck.


I will post about how I got them after I receive them next week. No funny business, they aren't being smuggled in illegally or anything.


----------



## Brunneria (May 21, 2016)

CosbyArt said:


> Indeed congrats on getting some specimens, I know many keepers would give about anything to be able to have some again. They are no longer in the pet trade due to the mites that have a symbiotic relationship with the them. I won't bother asking how you got them, but best of luck.


That's actually not true. Importation of wild specimens have been banned, but the ones that have already been bred in the US are legal to keep so we still have quite a number of people breeding this species in the US. Also, apparently a company in the US that I can't recall the name of atm have imported some CB stock LEGALLY last year if I remember correctly, and they were selling the specimens for $50 each. Couple of my friends bought these and are having success with them.


----------



## drotski (May 22, 2016)

Brunneria said:


> That's actually not true. Importation of wild specimens have been banned, but the ones that have already been bred in the US are legal to keep so we still have quite a number of people breeding this species in the US. Also, apparently a company in the US that I can't recall the name of atm have imported some CB stock LEGALLY last year if I remember correctly, and they were selling the specimens for $50 each. Couple of my friends bought these and are having success with them.


This is probably where I ordered them. Very reputable. I will share after I receive them.


----------



## CosbyArt (May 22, 2016)

drotski said:


> I will post about how I got them after I receive them next week. No funny business, they aren't being smuggled in illegally or anything.


Nice I have to admit getting a hold of such a large milli would be awesome.  



Brunneria said:


> That's actually not true. Importation of wild specimens have been banned, but the ones that have already been bred in the US are legal to keep so we still have quite a number of people breeding this species in the US. Also, apparently a company in the US that I can't recall the name of atm have imported some CB stock LEGALLY last year if I remember correctly, and they were selling the specimens for $50 each. Couple of my friends bought these and are having success with them.


Great Alan, more than happy to hear I am wrong.  Glad to hear you know of some who got them and are doing great. If I can find a few bucks I'll have to see if I can get some myself.


----------



## Digger (May 23, 2016)

Common house millipedes ( Scutigera coleoptrata )  most often send family, neighbors and friends into a state of stark raving madness when these creatures are found scurrying (sometimes at lightning speed) across a floor or wall.  Even bulky, tattooed Harley-riders turn into whimpering girly-men at the sight.  So some time ago, I decided to capture one of these guys and set up a nice house.  The photo here is Scott (a play on "SCUT" igera).  He did fine for a while and took live food readily.  But I released him back into the house since such racehorses like these shouldn't be cooped up.


----------



## drotski (May 24, 2016)

Digger said:


> Common house millipedes ( Scutigera coleoptrata )  most often send family, neighbors and friends into a state of stark raving madness when these creatures are found scurrying (sometimes at lightning speed) across a floor or wall.  Even bulky, tattooed Harley-riders turn into whimpering girly-men at the sight.  So some time ago, I decided to capture one of these guys and set up a nice house.  The photo here is Scott (a play on "SCUT" igera).  He did fine for a while and took live food readily.  But I released him back into the house since such racehorses like these shouldn't be cooped up.
> 
> View attachment 7544


That thing is a creature of nightmares (are you sure it is a milli, not a centi?). I would not kill it, but I would move to another state to get away from it. However, I have no problem with mantids, tarantulas, bees, roaches, and giant millipedes.


----------



## BringontheBugs (May 24, 2016)

drotski said:


> That thing is a creature of nightmares (are you sure it is a milli, not a centi?). I would not kill it, but I would move to another state to get away from it. However, I have no problem with mantids, tarantulas, bees, roaches, and giant millipedes.


I think he meant centipede because this is definitely a house centipede. I've seen a few in my house before but none recently. I almost got scared to death by an adult one that almost ran on my hand when I was looking under some rocks in my yard, I actually have been trying to find some because I think their pretty cool, but the big one just surprised me because I wasn't expecting it to come running out from under a rock( I also only saw it out of the corner of my eye and thought it was a leaf blowing in the wind or something at first!)


----------



## Digger (May 24, 2016)

Thanks guys, I stand corrected.  Scutigera coleoptrata is a centipede (one main differential from millipedes is centis have one leg per body segment.  Millis have two).


----------



## esherman (May 24, 2016)

I just jumped off my couch ..guess I'm not into them lol


----------



## CosbyArt (May 24, 2016)

I've never heard of or seen a house centipede anywhere around here in my life, which is fine by me.  Very strange creature, and I definitely wouldn't have let that racehorse loose in the house. Although I will leave spiders alone in my house, and fed on for several weeks under my bathroom sink.


----------



## jseng (May 25, 2016)

AGBs can be purchased legally on wardsci.com, though you are supposed to be an educator if you're buying them.


----------



## drotski (May 25, 2016)

Karma at work, I found at least 3 centipedes in the garden yesterday. They are very fast. I also found a millipede that I adopted, I hope to find a few more. I also received 5 Smoky Oaks millipedes today from bugsincyberspace.com, here are a few pics. 






[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)][/COLOR]http://i1130.photobucket.com/albums/m526/androbees/Mobile%20Uploads/46D682D3-C990-44A3-B353-E73577E80B81.jpg[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)][/img][/COLOR]

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)][/COLOR]http://i1130.photobucket.com/albums/m526/androbees/Mobile%20Uploads/851D671C-860A-4C7C-8E0F-31DF0CA0EC6F.jpg[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)][/img][/COLOR]

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)][/COLOR]http://i1130.photobucket.com/albums/m526/androbees/Mobile%20Uploads/63621B61-8E1F-4F08-B464-4ACB82888AA4.jpg[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)][/img][/COLOR]


----------



## drotski (May 25, 2016)

I'm not sure why only one of those pictures worked, but you can click to see the rest. I also didn't realize there was a millipede section of the forum, if a mod sees this, maybe they would be kind enough to move this thread? Thanks.


----------



## CosbyArt (May 25, 2016)

drotski said:


> I'm not sure why only one of those pictures worked, but you can click to see the rest. I also didn't realize there was a millipede section of the forum, if a mod sees this, maybe they would be kind enough to move this thread? Thanks.


It is due to the BBcode that is on there (the [/img] tags) as they are not valid. To fix the problem make sure to copy the Photobucket *Direct* link from the photo options. Also often times a smartphone will cause the problem too, as not everything is as compatible as advertised, if using a phone try your computer.  You can also edit the post and remove the [/img] code manually and they may work.

Very nice millipedes you got from Peter.


----------



## Salmonsaladsandwich (May 26, 2016)

CosbyArt said:


> Although I will leave spiders alone in my house, and fed on for several weeks under my bathroom sink.


What wretched turn of events forced you to spend several weeks feeding on spiders under your bathroom sink?!?


----------



## drotski (May 26, 2016)

Alright, my A.gigas are on the way, so I am going to share the link (this was already mentioned in the comments anyway). Buy them here:

https://wardsci.com/store/catalog/product.jsp?product_id=15155247

Also, when I only paid $10 for shipping, I was expecting priority mail...they sent them UPS Overnight.


----------



## CosbyArt (May 26, 2016)

Salmonsaladsandwich said:


> What wretched turn of events forced you to spend several weeks feeding on spiders under your bathroom sink?!?


Lol, nice catch  

I was a bit tired there when typing apparently. I was feeding the spider flies and small crickets for a few weeks, then it disappeared to another location I assume. I still haven't knowing ate anything that was a arthropod or arachnid, and avoid those crazy candy suckers with things in them.


----------



## drotski (May 27, 2016)

They have arrived! One is an absolute monster, the other is just huge. Here is a pic of the big one.


----------



## CosbyArt (May 27, 2016)

Awesome is all I can say!  Congrats!


----------



## sschind (Jun 3, 2016)

Thanks for the post drotski, I ordered mine today.  They should be here next Thursday.  That is a monster you have there,  The site says average 6-8 inches.  I ordered 3 so hopefully 1 is that big.  Gotta go round up some oak leaves now.


----------



## drotski (Jun 6, 2016)

sschind said:


> Thanks for the post drotski, I ordered mine today.  They should be here next Thursday.  That is a monster you have there,  The site says average 6-8 inches.  I ordered 3 so hopefully 1 is that big.  Gotta go round up some oak leaves now.


I have plenty of oak leaves if you need any. Mine also love cucumber and spinach. My friend that first showed me these, received a monster-sized one also. My other one was still big, but smaller.



[/img]


----------



## ashleenicole (Jun 7, 2016)

He is huge! I remember seeing these as a kid in the pet store and finding them really fascinating.


----------

